# Compatibility question



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys
I want to add one more kind of fish to my freshwater tank and need an advice.
At the moment I have there 
1.	Guppies (males and females)
2.	Rummy nose tetras
3.	Neon tetras
I’d like to add one more kind of fish that will be compatible with all of them and will not nip their tales as well as can (but not necessary) eat guppy fry to have some birth control. Preferably middle tank swimmer. Any suggestions ?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What about Celestial pearl danios or White cloud mountain minnows( longfin)?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

bob123 said:


> What about Celestial pearl danios or White cloud mountain minnows( longfin)?


I know danios are out of question as they will nip tetras and guppies. I've seen it's happening. But I never seen White cloud mountain minnows. Where can I get them ?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Any larger tetra will clean up the guppy babies for you. Examples would be: red-eye/congo/etc


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Any larger tetra will clean up the guppy babies for you. Examples would be: red-eye/congo/etc


In addition it will also clean out guppies themselves. I already checked. It will nip on guppies tales big time ! 
Most of the fast steamers will do that to guppies and neon tetras !!!


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Guys 
I prefer to receive advices from your personal experience. Meaning that you have / had neons rummies, guppies and other fish together without any issues.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> Guys
> I prefer to receive advices from your personal experience. Meaning that you have / had neons rummies, guppies and other fish together without any issues.


From my personal experience, they don't if you keep a whole school of them. I even kept serpae tetras and tiger barbs (which are aggressive fish if kept alone) with angelfish/guppies with no problems. U gotta get a big school though, I kept 10+ of each school myself


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I keep a school of 12 Celestial pearl danios with my endler guppies with no problems. White cloud moutain minnows can be purchased at many LFS. I also have about 10 zebra danios with Angelfish and no problems.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

What about platies and razboras ? Would they be comparable ?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Platies would work, but you will have a baby explosion in the tank. Some guppies and platies will eat their young, but my guppies so far have not. My 65g is over run with them.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

nightowl1350 said:


> Platies would work, but you will have a baby explosion in the tank. Some guppies and platies will eat their young, but my guppies so far have not. My 65g is over run with them.


I'm planning to get only male or only female platies.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

nightowl1350 said:


> Platies would work, but you will have a baby explosion in the tank. Some guppies and platies will eat their young, but my guppies so far have not. My 65g is over run with them.


If you have a large breeder box you could house the pregger guppy in there and have perhaps tape off the holes for the babies to escape so the pregger guppy can eat up some of the babies. Just an idea and then rotate a few guppies in that breeder box to eat up the rest.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I had serpae tertas but they were nipping pretty bad within 24hrs. My platies always eat their fry, in the past 7 months i've only had one fry survive.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

GAT said:


> I had serpae tertas but they were nipping pretty bad within 24hrs. My platies always eat their fry, in the past 7 months i've only had one fry survive.


I''m wondering who eats them males of females ? I just put two female platies in my tank.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

both of them will, at least in my case


----------



## Yensen (Jul 7, 2012)

I have had a successful tank keeping Neon Tetra, Guppys of all sorts with Dalmation ( Black ) Mollys, or small Angel fish work well , which are also mid tank swimmers for the greater part. Now with the Mollys almost everytime I purchase 1 or 2 of these, I end up with about 30 fry. Which have about 2 - 5 survive the first year.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

White Cloud Moutain Minnows!!!!


----------

